# Anschläge für Doppelbrückengabeln



## Cy-baer (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich habe gerade gesehen das sowas für das Hardride FR angeboten wird und hab da mal nen paar Fragen:

Was kostet das denn extra?
Wer von euch hat sowas an seinem Rahmen?
Wer hat sowas nicht und fährt trotzdem Doppelbrücke?
Kann mal jemand bitte nen Bild machen und hier posten?

Ich denke das wars fürs erste...


----------



## stephaneagle (13. Oktober 2006)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren..da ich nämlich bei meinem Rahmen Schaumgummi benutzte das die Gabelkrone mir nicht das Oberrohr eindrückt..

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, aber das ist ja unnötig!  
Ich fahre ne 888 an meiner Wildsau Team ohne die Alutech Anschläge. Aber normalerweise kommt bei der Doppelbrückengabel Gummipuffer mit die auf den Holmen sitzen. Die sollten auf höhe der oberen Schweißnaht des Gussets angebracht werden und gut ist.


----------



## Cy-baer (16. Oktober 2006)

Das ist mir schon klar - ich hab es alledings mal mit Gummischonern an der Gabel trotzdem geschaft in nen Rahmen eine leichte Delle zu hauen. (Kein Alutech Rahmen) 
Darum interessiere ich mich für diese Anschläge. 

Aber der Resonanz auf diesen Beitrag entnehme ich dann mal das es sowas scheinbar noch nie real gab. Oder hat doch jemand hier sowas?


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hab die schon mal live gesehen. Aber da hauten die Gummipuffer von der Gabel auf die Gummipuffer am Rahmen. Also doppelt gemoppelt.   
Das dumme ist ja auch, das nicht jede Gabel gleich gebaut ist, damit muss der Puffer am Rahmen je nach Gabel immer woanders sitzen.  

Doppelseitiges Klebeband + ein Stück Gummi tut es wohl auch.


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Oktober 2006)

Bei einem ziemlich heftigen Sturz hab ich mit den orginal Marzocchi-Gummipuffern eine Beule in das Oberrohr meiner Hardride gehauen. Das war allerdings nicht weiter funktionseinschränkend für den Rahmen.


----------



## Cy-baer (16. Oktober 2006)

Ist hier nicht jemand von Alutech der mal was zu den gestellten Fragen sagen könnte? Bedarf ist ja da wie wir am Beispiel von Airhaenz sehen ;-)


----------

